# Hakenabbisse beim feedern



## Profi (18. August 2005)

Habe beim Feedern in Rhein und Neckar ab und zu das Phänomen, dass mir die Haken abgebissen werden.
Es sieht folgendermassen aus : die Spitze zittert kurz, dann schlägt sie heftig aus. Beim Einholen mußte ich dann schon einige Male feststellen, dass der Haken fehlt. Die Schnur ist wie angeschnitten, nicht aufgerauht. Abmessung ergab, dass es immer 1-2 cm vor den Haken ab ist.

Krabben gibts hier nicht, und Krebse schließ ich in der schnell fließenden Fahrrinne eh aus. Ich vermute Barben, da sich immer Barben unter den Fängen befinden, wenn dieses Phänomen auftaucht.

Hat´s von Euch schon einer erlebt ?


----------



## Aali-Barba (18. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Was macht Dich so sicher, dass es abge*B*issen und nicht abge*R*issen ist?


Vielleicht sind die Vorfächer zu schwach ausgelegt? Die Knoten falsch gebunden?


----------



## ex-elbangler (18. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Sicher das es keine Krabben sind???


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Barben haben aber doch keine scharfen Zähnchen.

Ich denke du verletzt die Schnur, eventuell beim Hakenlösen oder der Grund ist scharfkantig (muschelbank etc?). Sicher keine Krabben? Vielleicht einfach mal von 0,12er auf 0,16er erhöhen, notfalls (wenns nervig wird) n dünnes geflochtenes vorfach in grundfarbe, bevor du das verliertst ist der haken stumpf...:m 

Gruß Andy


----------



## detlefb (18. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Es gibt da so nette Krabben, die hören auf den Namen " Wollhandkrabbe "


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Das habe ich auch schon erlebt aber bei mir sind es zu 200% die krabben da es bei mir nur beim Nachtangeln passiert, es bei uns eine Krabbenplage gibt und ich auch schonmal eine rausgezogen habe.


----------



## Profi (18. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Wollhandkrabben, scharfe Steine, schwache Schnüre.. dachte ich anfangs auch.

Ich benutzte beim letzten mal ein 24er Vorfach - ganz neu ! Auswurf, nach 2 min zittert die Spitze und schlägt dann weit aus - und haken ab !

Ich vermute dennoch Barben. Sie haben schließlich recht scharfe Schlundzähne.


----------



## worker_one (18. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Ich habe das Problem auch des öftern. In einen See, wo es weder Krabben noch scharfe Steine noch Barben gibt|kopfkrat. Abriss kann es auch nicht sein, weil man beim Anschlag nicht den geringsten Widerstand spürt. ;+
Ich kanns mir nicht erklären#d


----------



## aal-andy (18. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Wann spürst du denn den Fischverlust, während des Drills oder schon beim Anschlagen ?, Wie stark ist denn deine Bremse eingestellt, hat der Fisch noch die Möglichkeit Schnur zu nehmen? Mein erster Tipp wäre natürlich auch Krabben, wobei diese eigentlich nicht die Rute ausschlagen lassen.


----------



## worker_one (18. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> . Abriss kann es auch nicht sein, weil man beim Anschlag nicht den geringsten Widerstand spürt. ;+



Ich spüre den Fisch ja noch nicht einmal:c Ich angel übrigens nicht mit Feeder sondern mit Matchrute.


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

guckst du "Wollhandkrabben-Frust-Thread" oder so ähnlich ....


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Also das würd mich ja rattisch machen...


Ich kann nur nochmal den Tipp mit der geflochtenen in Grundfarbe wiederholen, damit sollte sich das "was auch immer" mal landen lassen - und dann gibts aber hier bitte B&B (Berüüüüüüüüscht und Bildaaaaa) :m 

PS: Ich dachte auch lange bei uns gäbs keine Krebse, bis ich nachts mal mit der Lampe am Ufer lang bin.... Legt mal ne Köfisenke mit Fischstücke raus (nat. nachts) und nach ner halben Stunde hebt ihr mal hoch - dann wißt ihrs....

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## !OOO! (18. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

HAllo
Es gibt fürs RAubfischangeln vorfächer aus carbon oda so die sind transparent versuchs mal damit das wird dir bestimmt nich mehr abgebissen oder gleich mit nem dünnen stahlvorfach.
Aber irgendwie hört sich das an als wären das diese sch... WOLLHANDKRABBEN

mfg kili


----------



## Profi (18. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> Wann spürst du denn den Fischverlust, während des Drills oder schon beim Anschlagen ?, Wie stark ist denn deine Bremse eingestellt, hat der Fisch noch die Möglichkeit Schnur zu nehmen? Mein erster Tipp wäre natürlich auch Krabben, wobei diese eigentlich nicht die Rute ausschlagen lassen.


 
Zu Anschlag und Drill kommts erst gar nicht. Nach dem Ausschlag der Spitze ist der haken schon weg.
Es können nur Friedfische sein. Es tritt nur auf wenn Barben am Platz sind, und ich schon einige gefangen habe. Wenn ich ein 10cm Kevlarstück vorschalte gibts natürlich keine Abbisse mehr und ich lande die Fische wieder.
Es müssen Friedfische sein, die den Köder schlucken und die Schnur mit den Schlundzähnen kappen können.

Die Krabben schließ ich am mittleren Neckar sowieso aus. Und die Spitze zeigt typische Bisse einer barbe an .....


----------



## Alleskönner (18. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Glaub uns das sind eindeutig Kraben!!!!Mach doch mal aus Spaß ein Geflochtenes Vorfach und wenn es am |scardie: ist ganz langsam rein holen!Manchmal bekommt man damit die Kraben raus!Aber nochmal,es sind 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999%
keine Fische es sind Kraben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alleskönner (18. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Ausserdem hab ich noch nie gehört das Friedfische Vorfächer durch beissen#d|supergri


----------



## bw1 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Moin,

Abbisse durch die Schlundzähne können auch beim Friedfischangeln schon mal passieren. Zumindest bei langen Vorfächern (wie lang waren deine?) und vor allem dann, wenn man auf einem konzentrierten Futterplatz angelt (Hanfteppich o.ä.). Um das zu verhindern, kam man schon vor längerer Zeit in England auf die Idee, sog. Frightener, z.B. ein Stück Zahnstocher, quer vor den Haken zu montieren, die ein Verschlucken verhindern sollen.

Sind die Barben, die du fängst, oft sehr tief gehakt? Falls ja, Vorfach kürzen. Davon abgesehen, tendiere ich aber auch eher zur Krabbenvariante. Auch wenn die deutliche Bissanzeige dagegen spricht. Hm.

Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## Mozzer (18. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

es sind barben, jede wette. gerade am rhein... 

das problem kenne ich vom main bei kelsterbach. schön gemütlich auf brassen mit feinem zeug feedern.... mörder biss-spitze voll krumm-rute fliegt fast von  der ablage und zack, haken ab. barben sind dort wg. mangelnder strömung recht selten, daher lohnte es nicht auf geeignete montage zu wechseln, weil dann die brassen nicht mehr beißen... 

du schreibst es ja selbst... wenn du ein stärkeres vorfach nimmst, kannst du die fische landen. 

wie hast du den futterkorb montiert?


----------



## ThomasRö (18. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Ein unbeschädigtes 0.24er Vorfach sollte auch von einer 6 Pfund Barbe so schnell durchgekloppt. Bei Vorfächern unter 0.16mm ist mir das auch schon passiert, aber das Vorfach wird von denen nicht abgebissen(womit auch) sonder stupide abgerissen. Ich nehme mal an du angelst mit geflochtener Hauptschnur? Das verstärkt das noch.


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> Wann spürst du denn den Fischverlust, während des Drills oder schon beim Anschlagen ?, Wie stark ist denn deine Bremse eingestellt, hat der Fisch noch die Möglichkeit Schnur zu nehmen? Mein erster Tipp wäre natürlich auch Krabben, wobei diese eigentlich nicht die Rute ausschlagen lassen.


 
Haben Blesshühner eigentlich auch Schlundzähne, oder nimmt man dafür besser gleich 7x7 Vorfächer oder Stahl? |kopfkrat |supergri |supergri |supergri |kopfkrat


----------



## aal-andy (22. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Haben Blesshühner eigentlich auch Schlundzähne, oder nimmt man dafür besser gleich 7x7 Vorfächer oder Stahl? |kopfkrat |supergri |supergri |supergri |kopfkrat


 
Mach mich nur fertig |evil: !! Habe ich mich getäuscht oder standest du nicht direkt nach dem Fang des Huhn´s mit auf bodenhängender Zunge, Grillzange und Messer & Gabel neben mir ?


----------



## gdno (23. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

also mir ist das ganze schon des öfteren bei uns am kanal passiert und hier gibbet definitiv keine barben und woolis sind auch recht selten 
als ich dann  mal n geflochtenes vorfach genommen habe kamen meine übeltäter raus ob ihrs glaubt oder nich bei mir waren dat aale aller grössen!!! ich weiss nicht wie die das gemacht haben ich vermute aber das die sich den köder in aller ruhe einverleiben dann ganz ruhig liegfen bleiben und so lange drauf rumkauen bis das vorfach feierabend macht anners kann ich mir das nicht erklären

gruß euern gdno


----------



## Nebelhorn (23. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Die meisten Angler verkennen, daß Friedfische Schlundzähne besitzen, die durchaus sehr scharf sein können. Auch mir ist beim Barbenangeln schon Vergleichbares passiert. Definitiv keine _Abrisse, _sondern _Abbisse. _Aale und Krabben kann ich ausschließen. Und auch Muschelbänke waren nicht vorhanden. Ich habe mir sogar schon die Frage gestellt, ob das typische Beißverhalten der Barbe (dieses Vibrieren und Zupfen in der Angelschnur) nicht dafür sprechen könnte, daß die Barbe mitunter versucht, den Köder samt Haken "abzuschneiden". 

Übrigens kann man in der (älteren) Angelliteratur nachlesen, daß vor allem *Döbel* sehr wohl in der Lage sind, selbst relativ dicke Vorfächer durchzubeißen. Was meint Ihr, _Profi _und _worker_one, _könnten es bei Euch auch Döbel statt Barben sein?


----------



## ThomasRö (23. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Ich hab erst letztens einen Kilodöbel im Rhein beim Feedern gefangen, das Tierchen hatte bis in den Magen geschluckt aber trotzdem war das Vorfach nicht beschädigt.


----------



## Profi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

@ Nebelhorn

Ich glaub nicht an Döbel, da die auf meiner Strecke eher selten sind.

Habs aber auch schon gelesen, dass sie dicke Schnüre kappen können. Stand mal vor ca 10 Jahren im Blinker. Der Artikel ging uns Angeln mit fetzenköder auf Aal und Zander. Dort stand, dass ein fehlender Haken bei längerem Abziehen eines Fisches meist Döbel die Ursache sind.


----------



## worker_one (23. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

@ Nebelhorn

Wie gesagt, ich fische in einem See in dem es definitiv keine Wollis und Barben erst recht nicht gibt. Allerdings *soll* es Döbel geben. Weiß nicht ob es die in Seen gibt oder nur in Flüssen. Aber theoretisch könnten es denn Döbel sein.


----------



## Nebelhorn (24. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab erst letztens einen Kilodöbel im Rhein beim Feedern gefangen, das Tierchen hatte bis in den Magen geschluckt aber trotzdem war das Vorfach nicht beschädigt.


 
Es wird auch so mancher Hecht am normalen Nylonvorfach gelandet...
Na ja, im Ernst: Ich angele seit Jahren leidenschaftlich auf große Döbel. Und ehrlich gesagt: Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, daß mir schon einmal ein Döbel einen Haken "abgeschnitten" hat (wohl gab es schon abgebissene Köderfische, bei denen dann nur noch der Kopf am Haken hing). Ich wollte ja nur darauf hinweisen, daß offenbar die Möglichkeit bei Döbeln durchaus besteht. Scheint aber doch eher selten zu passieren.
Aber wie gesagt: Mir passiert sowas vor allem beim Barbenfischen. Ich glaube, Barben sind in der Lage, Vorfächer zu kappen. Deswegen bin ich mir fast sicher, daß es bei _Profi_ die Barben sind, die ihm solch gemeine Streiche spielen.
Sorry _worker_one_, ich weiß, daß das Dein Problem nicht löst. Hast Du inzwischen vielleicht selbst einen Verdacht, welche "Wesen" in Deinem See die Übeltäter sein könnten? (mal abgesehen von militanten Tierschützern, die unter Wasser alle Haken abschneiden) 
Könnten es Aale sein, wie _gdno_ berichtet???


----------



## worker_one (24. August 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Könnte auch Aale sein, wer weiß?|kopfkrat 

Doch eines Tages werde ich es herausfinden, irgendwann ist es soweit, irgendwann........#q|supergri


----------



## Adrian* (4. September 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Ich würde auch mal sagen das das Barben sind, ist mir nämlich auch schon passiert, was benutz du den für ne Hauptschnur, geflochtene oder mono...?
Krabben sieht man an der Rutenspitze fast garnicht, das vielleicht mal ein ganz kleiner zubbel zu sehen und weg ist der haken...


----------



## forellenudo (4. September 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*



> Es sieht folgendermassen aus : die Spitze zittert kurz, dann schlägt sie heftig aus.


 Da kann mir einer von euch erzählen was er will,das sind eindeudig Wollandkrabben,auch wenns die angeblich bei euch nicht gibt,die vermehren sich rasent schnell und überall,die Wollandkrabbe untersucht erst mit ihren Scheren die Köder,daher das Zittern in der spitze,dann versucht sie mit einem kurzen aber heftigem ruck den Köder zu bekommen und schneidet dann das Vorfach durch,liegt der Köder auf Sandigem untergrund,schneidet die Krabbe sofort den Haken ohne das es an der Rutenspitze bemerkt wird.


----------



## forellenudo (4. September 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*



> ob das typische Beißverhalten der Barbe (dieses Vibrieren und Zupfen in der Angelschnur) nicht dafür sprechen könnte, daß die Barbe mitunter versucht, den Köder samt Haken "abzuschneiden".


  |muahah:  |muahah: und ich dachte schon das wäre ein Ernstes Thema #d  #d ich Angle nun mehr schon seit mehr als 30 Jahren am Rhein,fakt ist das die Barbe in die Rute reinhaut,selbst die kleinen,wenn bei uns die schnur oder Rutenspitze vibriert dann sind es Krabben,seit wir geflochtene Vorfächer Benutzen bekommen sie es auch nicht mehr durchgeschnitten,wenn dann denoch ein Zittern in der Rutenspitze zu erkennen ist,dann sind auch meist dir Maden weg,und von den Würmern hängt nur noch die Haut,genau wie beim Köderfisch,der hat dann auch alle innereien weg.


----------



## forellenudo (4. September 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Zitat) Wollhandkrabben, scharfe Steine, schwache Schnüre.. dachte ich anfangs auch.

Ich benutzte beim letzten mal ein 24er Vorfach - ganz neu ! Auswurf, nach 2 min zittert die Spitze und schlägt dann weit aus - und haken ab !

Ich vermute dennoch Barben. Sie haben schließlich recht scharfe Schlundzähne.Zitat Ende)

Auch wenn du es nicht warhaben willst,es sind Wollandkrabben,zeig mir eine Barbe die ein 24er Vorfach durchbeißt,vor allem aus welchem Grund?


----------



## LarsDA (5. September 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Hallo,
genau diese Erkenntnisse haben viele bei uns am Rhein auch.
Sie angeln gezielt auf Barben und immer wieder ist der Haken ab.
Festgestellt wurde letztendlich, dass es an den Muscheln liegt.
Die Barbe zieht derart rasant ab, ihre Fluchten sind wohl immer wieder so, das dabei das Vorfach Grundberührung hat; die Muscheln (oder auch Steinschüttung an der Fahrrinne) sind derart scharfkantig, dass da sehr oft Hakenverlust eintritt.
Dabei ist es noch nicht einmal notwendig, den Fisch lange am Haken zu spüren; eine erste Flucht kann schon ausreichen.
So wars am Rhein und ich denke, auch am Neckar ist das nicht viel anders.
Mittlerweile bin ich am Rhein dazu übergegangen, gar nicht mehr bis an die Fahrrinne heranzugehen, sondern höchstens 15 Meter auszuwerfen; auch da hats Muscheln und Steine, aber längst nicht so viele, wie weiter draussen, wo sie sich richtig an der Steinpackung festsetzen können.
 |wavey:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (10. September 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Hi,
es sind natürlich Barben. Fische selber oft auf Barbe und kann mich an keine erinnern, die tief geschluckt hatte. Das mit dem Durchbeissen der Schnur wäre gut bei den Anglerwitzen aufgehoben . Hatten das Thema ja schon oft in dem Barbenthread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=41589. Haben auch einíge Bisse wie die beschriebenen, wo es zu keinem Fischkontakt mehr kommt da der Haken ab ist. Sind Muscheln oder einfach leicht festhängende Körbe, die wie ein Anker wirken und das Vorfach keinen grösseren Puffer mehr hat. Mit Geflochtener wird der Effekt noch um ein  Vielfaches verstärkt.
Mein Vorschlag: Nimm ne gute Mono und binde nen langen 15lbs Powergum vor das ebenfalls hochwertige) Vorfach. Schau dann mal ob Du das Problem beseitigen konntest. Kann damit eigentlich nur besser werden


----------



## tom66 (11. September 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*



			
				Profi schrieb:
			
		

> Es sieht folgendermassen aus : die Spitze zittert kurz, dann schlägt sie heftig aus. Beim Einholen mußte ich dann schon einige Male feststellen, dass der Haken fehlt. Die Schnur ist wie angeschnitten, nicht aufgerauht. Abmessung ergab, dass es immer 1-2 cm vor den Haken ab ist.




Frage: Benutzt du eine Freilaufrolle oder machst du die Bremse weit auf, wenn du die Rute ablegst? Wenn nicht wäre es kein Wunder wenn dir eine Barbe im ersten Run direkt das Vorfach sprengt. Habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, da ich Fischverluste stets zu vermeiden suche    aber denke mal bei zugedrehter Bremse wird es so sein. Auch bei den Vorfächern gibt es erhebliche Unterschiede. Wie MainzGonsenheim schon schrieb, am Besten hochwertige Vorfächer benutzen, PowerGum ist auch fast immer eine gute Idee.


----------



## ThomasRö (23. September 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Es können keine Krabben sein. Ich hatte diese Bisse erst heute wieder diese Zupfer, nur dass die Schnur an der Schlaufe gerissen ist. Deshalb kann es kaum eine Krabbe gewesen sein, ausser die war sehr sehr gross...:m


----------



## Profi (24. September 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*



			
				tom66 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Benutzt du eine Freilaufrolle oder machst du die Bremse weit auf, wenn du die Rute ablegst? Wenn nicht wäre es kein Wunder wenn dir eine Barbe im ersten Run direkt das Vorfach sprengt. Habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, da ich Fischverluste stets zu vermeiden suche  aber denke mal bei zugedrehter Bremse wird es so sein.QUOTE]
> 
> Da ich mit der Feederute fische, ist natürlich kein Freilauf da und die Bremse zu. Das ganze passiert ja nicht bei einer Flucht, sondern die Spitze schlägt nur EINMAL kräftig aus, und weg ist der Haken- wie abgeschnitten. Aufgerauhte stellen findet man auf dem Vorfach auch nicht.
> 
> Gruß Eric


----------



## Fischfutzi (24. September 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Habe ich auch schon einige Male am Main gehabt beim Feedern  völlig unerklälich und fische mit 20er vorfach keine Ahnung was das für Dinger sind


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (24. September 2005)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Profi hat recht. Haben wir auch immer gehabt, hilft nur ne bessre Vorfachschnur (25er Stroft) UND bei der Rute bleiben. Selbst dann kann es hin und wieder noch passieren.


----------



## Klo (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Meinem Freund ist das auch schon mal passiert. 
Ihm ist zweimal hintereinander der Haken "abgerissen". 
Als der Haken dann mal gehalten hat, fing er eine Barbe mit drei Haken 
im Maul!!


----------



## esox_105 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Das sind 100 %ig Wollhandkrabben und nichts anderes!!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

@esox: aber krabben lassen doch die rute nicht so stark ausschlagen wie beschrieben? 
hatte mal eine krabbe erwischt, war aber nur als sehr schwacher biss zu identifizieren.


----------



## olgtreia (9. September 2006)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

hilfe,WOLLHANDKRABBE!!!
hallo boardi's
bin durch netten kollegen(Nordangler) zum anglerboard gekommen
ich wohne im schönen schleswig-holstein und dort seit sieben jahren an der eigentlich fischreichen treene.bis dato hatte ich keinerlei erfahrungen mit dem angeln in fließgewässern .
von den "eingeborenen"unseres ortes konnte ich mir viele geschichten über gute aalfänge im frühen herbst anhören.
dadurch ermutigt beschloss ich für mich auch den leckeren schleichern in der treene nachzustellen .gute stellen dafür werden hinter vorgehaltener hand bei einem gemütlichem plausch manchmal weitergegeben.nun nähert sich schon wieder der frühherbst und ich will es noch einmal auf die schleicher versuchen .mein problem und nicht nur meins ,scheinen bösartige eigentümlich verkleidete krebse/krabben zu sein.ich selber habe schon mehrfach einige dieser spaßbremsen aus dem wasser gezogen.ich angel mit einer laufbleimontage auf grund mit tau-oder mistwurm .von den wollhandkrabben?ist mir schon etliche male der haken abgebissen worden .die anzeichen der gemeinen angriffe auf meine aalköder sind immer gleich , zuerst zittert kurz die rutenspitze kurz danach geht ein manchmal auch recht kräftiger ruck durch die gesamte rute (bringt sogar die gute alte aalglocke zum vielversprechenden klingeln )und danach ist nichts mehr . beim anschießenden einholen stell ich dann oft fest,wieder haken ab.auch versuche mit geflochtener schnur führten nicht wirklich zu fängen , die hakenabisse wurden zwar weniger jedoch werden mir dafür fast im minutenabstand die köder vom haken gefressen , was natürlich auch nicht weiterhilft .
wer kann mir tips geben wie ich doch noch zu meinen selbstgefangenen leckeren geräucherten aalen aus der treene komme.


----------



## kingandre88 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Also das sind zu 100% Wollhandkrabben.Ich kenne das aus der Lippe zu genüge!!!!Und die nehmen auch schon mal schnur,und auch so 1-2 cm über dem Haken.Und der Neckar fliesst ja bekanntlich in den Rhein.Und im Rhein gibt es sie auch.Diese Mistviecher wandern sogar über Land,von daher kommen sie auch locker über staustufen weg!!!!
Petrii!!!#6


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hakenabbisse beim feedern*

Hab noch nie erlebt das eine Barbe nen Vorfach geknackt hat. Angele meist mit einem 25er Vorfach wenns Mono ist.

BTW: der Biss ist definitiv keine Barbe, die beißen nach meiner Erfahrung anders, da wird nicht gezittert, da donnert es gleich.

Döbel kommt auch recht hart und selbst der hat mir bis dato keine Vorfächer geknackt. Selbst Forellen haben gegen frische Mono keine Chance (ab Schnurstärke 0,20)

Was ich allerdings erlebt habe dass sich Muscheln gerne an Vorfächern vergreifen, habe mich auch erst dumm umgeschaut als ich meinen Haken nicht gefunden habe... Habe so an einem Tag 4 Haken innerhalb einer Std. verlohren, bis ich ein 0.70er Vorfach gemacht habe (War eigentlich der Rest von der Schnurfüllung die ich am Gewässer umgespult habe :q ) und gucke da... ich habe eine Muschel nach der anderen eingehollt.


----------

